# Ist mein PC nicht Linux-freundlich?

## lalore

Hallo Leute.

Ich kämpfe mich hier schon etwa ein halben Jahr mit schlechter Performance ab und wollte euch jetzt mal um Rat fragen. Mein Problem ist, dass ich das Gefühl habe, dass mein Rechner unter Linux nicht die Leistung aufweisst, die er aufweisen müsste. Mit meinem parallel installieren WindowsXP ist sehr schnelles und stabiles Arbeiten möglich (ob ihr das jetzt hören wollt oder nicht *g*), aber wer will das schon... Ich vermute inzwischen, dass an meiner Hardware etwas dafür sorgt, dass mit Linux nicht die volle Leistung zu bekommen ist. Hier mein System:

- Mainboard K7S8XE Rev 3.01 mit BIOS P1.80

- Athlon XP 2800+ (166*12.5)

- 512 MB DDR333 Ram (166MHz)

- HD: Maxtor 6Y160P0

- GeForce FX5200

- Stage 1 Installation

- Reiser4 Dateisystem

- Native POSIX Threads

- 2.6.9 Nitro Sources

Meine Fragen:

1) Gibt es an sich an dieser Hardwarekombi etwas, womit Windows deutlich besser arbeiten kann als Linux?

2) Welche guten/realistischen/ausdrucksstarken Messungen kann man anstellen, um mein Gefühl zu bestätigen/widerlegen?

hdparm kommt zum Bleifisch bei "Timing cached reads" auf etwas um die 650 mb/s und bei "Timing buffered disk reads" auf 54 mb/s. ist das nicht für eine udma6-platte schon zu wenig? Sie liegt allein am Primary-Strang.

3) Welche weiteren Informationen könnt Ihr brauchen? Es würde sicher zu weit führen, jedes kleinste Detail hier aufzuführen.

Hoffentlich habt ihr ne Idee - ich verzweifel langsam... Und mit jedem Tuningversuch (auf Softwarebasis) wird die Kiste nur instabiler und nicht wirklich schneller.

thx

lalore

----------

## lalore

achja, was die make.conf betrifft bin ich inzwischen bei folgendem:

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -m3dnow -msse -mmmx -O2 -pipe -fforce-addr -fomit-frame-pointer -funroll-loops 

-frerun-cse-after-loop -frerun-loop-opt -falign-functions=4 -maccumulate-outgoing-args"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O2 -Wl,-z,combreloc -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--sort-common -s"

USE="X gtk -arts jpeg2k yv12 3dnowex dvdread libcaca live lzo mad network nvidia oppvorbis opengl real rtc theora

alsa v4l2 xanim nls pam 3dnow mmx sse Xaw3d acl acpi alsa apache2 audiofile avi cdr cups divx4linux doc dvd dvdr 

encode -esd unicode usb xine -xosd xpm xv xvid x86 qt gtk gtk2 kde berkdb gdbm gif gpm imlib jpeg motif mpeg ncurses 

oggvorbis opengl pam pdflib png python -mysql quicktime readline sdl slang spell ssl truetype xml2 zlib ethereal 

foomaticdb ftp gb ggi gtkhtml java lesstif libwww mad maildir mbox mime pcre perl python recode ssl svg svga 

tcltk theora cups foomaticdb ppds qt kde gimpprint xvmc dga nls aalib acpi bash-completition java joystick libwww 

maildir mbox mcal mime mmx nptlonly nptl pcntl pcre pic quicktime scanner sdl shared sharedmem sockets sse sysvipc hal 

cdparanoia tetex tiff povray speex xscreensaver"

(nur auszug)

----------

## Genone

 *lalore wrote:*   

> achja, was die make.conf betrifft bin ich inzwischen bei folgendem:
> 
> CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"
> 
> CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -m3dnow -msse -mmmx -O2 -pipe -fforce-addr -fomit-frame-pointer -funroll-loops 
> ...

 

Autsch, die LDFLAGS sind komplett böse (eigentlich sogar ungültig), und bei den CFLAGS würde ich auch deutlich konservativer sein, Überoptimmierungen resultieren oft nämlich in Verschlechterungen.

~50 MB/s hört sich völlig normal für ne atuelle PATA Platte an, ob das jetzt UDMA/66, 100 oder 133 ist ist ziemlich Wurscht, das hängt mehr von der Umdrehungszahl und der Datendichte ab.

Ansonsten: wie äussert sich denn die schlechte Performance überhaupt?

----------

## Haldir

Deine Useflags sind auch leicht überfüllt und wie Genome schon sagte, die Cflags und LDflags sind irgendwo zwischen böse und geisteskrank anzuordnen. Ansonsten mal schauen ob du viel swappest...

----------

## schmutzfinger

Ja, mich würde wirklich mal interessieren wo du überhaupt probleme hernimmst. Ich glaube ja mal das du einer von denen bist, die einfach nur stetig neue hardware kaufen oder das gesamte system mit anderen flags neu kompilieren, um dann benchmarks laufen zu lassen. Wen juckt das bitte ob die platte 50 oder 30mb /s macht. Arbeite doch einfach mit dem Rechner anstatt dich an irgendwelchen Zahlen hochzuziehen. Oder poste deine Werte in einem der anderen 100 threads, die das selbe thema haben  :Wink: .

----------

## tm130

 *Quote:*   

> - Reiser4 Dateisystem 
> 
>  - Native POSIX Threads 
> 
>  - 2.6.9 Nitro Sources 

 

Ich wollte ja was sagen....verkneife es mir dann aber doch nochmal   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## lalore

Ja mit den CFLAGS und LDFLAGS habt ihr mit Sicherheit recht und ich werde sie auch wieder auf vernünftige Werte setzen (btw: welche Möglichkeit gibt es, nach der Modifikation gnadenlos alle Pakete (inkl. glibc und so Kram) neu zu kompilieren? Ich kenne nämlich nur solche, die Pakete überspringen, die noch up-to-date von der Versionsnummer her sind). Sowohl diese als auch die Nutzung von Reiser4 und Nitro-Sources resultierten nur aus meinen leider gescheiterten Versuchen, das System etwas flotter zu bekommen. Ich dachte eigentlich, dass könnte man meiner Formulierung mehr oder weniger entnehmen, weshalb ich auch nicht verstehe, warum hier einige Leute nicht anderes zu tun haben, als mir einen Strick daraus zu drehen. Sowohl meine Hardware (ich denke z.B. nicht das GeForce FX5200 die Krone der GraKa-Technologie ist) als auch die Tatsache, dass ich überhaupt keine Zahlen nennen kann (von hdparm mal abgesehen, weil ich da den Fehler vermutet habe) konnten schmutzfinger nicht abhalten, das konstruktivste Posting des ganzen Threads zu schreiben...

Aber zur Frage, wie sich die schlechte Performance denn äußert:

Wenn ich beispielsweise Daten rumkopiere (DVD -> HD oder HD -> HD) ist das System damit so ausgelastet, das der Programmstart eines simplen Programms wie kmail an die 10 Sekunden in Anspruch nimmt. Das konkrete Laden einer Mail von der Platte dauert dann nochmal so lange. Unter Firefox ist es mir in einem solchen Szenario schon oft passiert, dass ich in die Adressleiste klicke und knappe 10 Sekunden auf das Erscheinen des Cursors warte.

In einer solchen Situation kann man auch schonmal einige Sekunden warten, bis ungültige Fensterinhalt neu gezeichnet werden. Es ist halt so die gesamte Reaktionsfreudigkeit des Systems, besonders wenn Datentransfers beteiligt sind. Wenn ich zwischen X und Textkonsole hin und her schalte setzt die MP3-Wiedergabe kurz aus. Es ist halt leider so, dass ich es _nicht_ an konkreten Zahlen belegen kann, sondern hier mehr von der gefühlten Geschwindigkeit[TM] rede. Da ich dieses Gefühl nicht habe, wenn ich zum Beispiel das bereits genannte OS benutze oder bei anderen Leuten am Linux-PC arbeite (deren Hardware etwa vergleichbar ist) werde ich mir das wahrscheinlich auch nicht alles einbilden. Ich habe gerade versucht, mit einem Texteditor /var/log/messages (ist inzwischen viele MB gross) zu öffnen. Indessen habe ich (KDEs) Konsole gestartet. Ladezeit 14 Sekunden. Danach ein klick auf den im Hintergrund liegenden Firefox. Bis der sich wieder aufgebaut hat sind nochmal 10 Sekunden vergangen. Danach war auch die Textdatei wieder geladen und es ging wieder schneller.

Geswappt wird übrigens garnichts. Selbst unter ziemlich hoher Auslastung verschiedenster Art sind 1/3 des normalen RAM vom Cache benutzt.

----------

## smart

Salut

gib mal die Ausgabe von "hdparm /dev/hda" angepasst für alle Laufwerke die du hast bekannt.

Dass dein System nie Swappt ist bei einem 2.6 Kernel eher unwahrscheinlich, das swappen muss aber auch nicht unbedingt schlecht sein.

Warum ist deine messages Datei so gross.... logrotate in Betrieb ?

----------

## hoschi

kann es sein dass du von anfang an unbedingt alles tunen wolltest?

man sollte von genau so etwas immer die finger lassen, "wenn man keine ahnung hat"!

die ganzen flags (insbesonder die ld-flags-geschichte) zeigen eigentlich, dass du mit kanonen auf spatzen geschossen hast, aus lauter unwissenheit wahrscheinlich. ich kenne diese flags nichtmal, also gehe ich mal davon aus:

 "für den normal-user nicht wichtig"

mein system hat einfach den offiziellen linux - vanilla-kernel 2.6.9, der offizielle kernel dürfte immer mit der sicherste und stabilste sein, und langsam ist der sicherlich nicht  :Wink: 

das system ist sauber von stage1 hochgezogen worden, und macht keine zicken  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #Compiler-Flags
> 
> CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"
> ...

 

so sollte das aussehen, dann gibts auch kaum ärger, je nach persönlicher vorliebe -O2 oder -O3, und fertig -> den rest sollte man nur anfassen, wenn man weiß was die einzelnen werte bewirken (wenn ich sowas wie -mmmx sehe, wo man doch schon die cpu angegeben hat...autsch;))

und die use-flags, also bei dir installiert ein "emerge kde" ja den halben portage-tree, wenn das mehr als drei zeilen sind, würde ich mir echt mal gedanken machen, dafür ist "emerge" da, nicht die make.conf  :Very Happy: 

ps: und generell scheint mein ganze sys doch einen hauch schneller zu arbeiten und zu flutschen als unter xp.

"ein gutes gefühl"

----------

## lalore

Hiho,

hdparm /dev/hda:

 multcount    = 16 (on)

 IO_support   =  1 (32-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  1 (on)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 geometry     = 19929/255/63, sectors = 163928604672, start = 0

hdparm /dev/hdc und /dev/hdd (DVD):

 IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  0 (off)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 HDIO_GETGEO failed: Invalid argument

hdparm -I /dev/hda:

ATA device, with non-removable media

        Model Number:       Maxtor 6Y160P0

        Serial Number:      Y44HL0KE

        Firmware Revision:  YAR41BW0

Standards:

        Supported: 7 6 5 4

        Likely used: 7

Configuration:

        Logical         max     current

        cylinders       16383   64761

        heads           16      1

        sectors/track   63      255

        --

        CHS current addressable sectors:   16514055

        LBA    user addressable sectors:  268435455

        LBA48  user addressable sectors:  320173056

        device size with M = 1024*1024:      156334 MBytes

        device size with M = 1000*1000:      163928 MBytes (163 GB)

Capabilities:

        LBA, IORDY(can be disabled)

        Queue depth: 1

        Standby timer values: spec'd by Standard, no device specific minimum

        R/W multiple sector transfer: Max = 16  Current = 16

        Advanced power management level: unknown setting (0x0000)

        Recommended acoustic management value: 192, current value: 254

        DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5 *udma6

             Cycle time: min=120ns recommended=120ns

        PIO: pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

             Cycle time: no flow control=120ns  IORDY flow control=120ns

Commands/features:

        Enabled Supported:

           *    NOP cmd

           *    READ BUFFER cmd

           *    WRITE BUFFER cmd

           *    Host Protected Area feature set

           *    Look-ahead

           *    Write cache

           *    Power Management feature set

                Security Mode feature set

                SMART feature set

           *    FLUSH CACHE EXT command

           *    Mandatory FLUSH CACHE command

           *    Device Configuration Overlay feature set

           *    48-bit Address feature set

           *    Automatic Acoustic Management feature set

                SET MAX security extension

                Advanced Power Management feature set

           *    DOWNLOAD MICROCODE cmd

           *    SMART self-test

           *    SMART error logging

Security:

        Master password revision code = 65534

                supported

        not     enabled

        not     locked

        not     frozen

        not     expired: security count

        not     supported: enhanced erase

HW reset results:

        CBLID- above Vih

        Device num = 0 determined by the jumper

Checksum: correct

Zum Swappen: Klar, wenn ich mir einen Texteditor nehme und da ein ISO-Image drin öffne, swappt der wie sonstwas. Aber System ist eben auch ohne Swapping zu langsam. Noch eine Zahl: kmail öffnen, während ein ISO-Image innerhalb meiner Festplatte in ein anderes Verzeichnis kopiert wird hat gerade über eine halbe Minute gedauert - ich kanns jedoch nicht sagen, wie es zu diesem Zeitpunkt mit Swapping aussah.

logrotate z.zt. nicht in Betrieb. Habs gerade frisch installiert und mich um sowas noch nicht gekümmert.

Grüsse

----------

## Genone

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> kann es sein dass du von anfang an unbedingt alles tunen wolltest?
> 
> man sollte von genau so etwas immer die finger lassen, "wenn man keine ahnung hat"!

 

Jetzt zerpflückt den Jungen (nehm ich mal an) doch nicht gleich komplett in der Luft, jeder macht mal Fehler.

 *Quote:*   

> mein system hat einfach den offiziellen linux - vanilla-kernel 2.6.9, der offizielle kernel dürfte immer mit der sicherste und stabilste sein, und langsam ist der sicherlich nicht 

 

Also die Aussage (bzgl. Stabilität) würde ich mit extremer Vorsicht geniessen, insbesondere angesichts des (schon wieder eingestampften?) neuen Entwicklungsmodells, nach dem die Distributoren für die Stabilität verantwortlich sind. Aber ansonsten würd ich auch mal auf den Kernel bzw. den Scheduler tippen, die mm-sources hatten (haben?) ein ähnliches Problem.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> so sollte das aussehen, dann gibts auch kaum ärger, je nach persönlicher vorliebe -O2 oder -O3, und fertig -> den rest sollte man nur anfassen, wenn man weiß was die einzelnen werte bewirken (wenn ich sowas wie -mmmx sehe, wo man doch schon die cpu angegeben hat...autsch;))
> 
> 

 

Schlechtes Beispiel, das ist schlichtweg redundant und Redundanz an sich ist nichts böses, braucht halt nur Platz und reduziert die Wartbarkeit (beides hier vernachlässigbar).

 *Quote:*   

> und die use-flags, also bei dir installiert ein "emerge kde" ja den halben portage-tree, wenn das mehr als drei zeilen sind, würde ich mir echt mal gedanken machen, dafür ist "emerge" da, nicht die make.conf 
> 
> 

 

Was sagst du dann zu meinen 14 Zeilen  :Twisted Evil: 

 *Quote:*   

> ps: und generell scheint mein ganze sys doch einen hauch schneller zu arbeiten und zu flutschen als unter xp.
> 
> "ein gutes gefühl"

 

Hmm, kann ich nicht vergleichen da WInblows ShitP mir nicht auf die Platte kommt.

----------

## Ragin

Naja, die USE Flags sind teilweise schon etwas überladen für einen normalen Desktop.

Man sollte halt schon schauen was man wirklich benötigt. Wenn jemand nat. alles mögliche haben will, so muss er auch damit rechnen, dass die Programme entsprechende Unterstützungen einkompilieren, die das ganze etwas größer machen und somit auch etwas träger (wie bei den meisten anderen Distributoren).

Viele CFLAGS heißen nicht immer, dass es negativ für das System sein muss. Man muss halt nur schauen was bei seinem System Sinn macht. Ich habe auch einiges drin.

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -funroll-loops -msse2 -msse -foptimize-sibling-calls -floop-optimize -fcrossjumping"

```

Und mein System läuft so etwas besser als nur mit -Ox -pipe und was so standardmäßig drin ist.

Ist aber wahrscheinlich auch viel rumgespiele dabei bis man etwas hat, was einigermaßen funktioniert.

----------

## hoschi

 *Genone wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*   kann es sein dass du von anfang an unbedingt alles tunen wolltest?
> 
> man sollte von genau so etwas immer die finger lassen, "wenn man keine ahnung hat"! 
> 
> Jetzt zerpflückt den Jungen (nehm ich mal an) doch nicht gleich komplett in der Luft, jeder macht mal Fehler.
> ...

 

also zur stabilitäts-distrubitions-geschichte sage ich nicht viel, es ist und war reiner schwachsinn, also bitte, darüber muss und sollte man gar nicht reden außer man hat einen clown zum frühstück gegessen  :Very Happy: 

14 Zeilen?

ok, zwei möglichkeiten:

wie viele sinnloses/sinnvolle useflags gibt es denn, die nicht in den dokus stehen *hilfe*, ich liebe die useflags und sie sind mit unter eins der besten sachen an gentoo überhaupt, aber das wäre mir ehrlich gesagt auch irgend wann zu blöd, da verliere ich ja den überblick \o/

performance mit win-vergleichen?

tja, ich kann es jetzt auch nicht mehr, windows hat im gegensatz zu linux den wechsel von ati auf nvidia irgendwie nicht ganz verkraftet   :Rolling Eyes: 

ich will es zwar die ganze zeit neu aufsetzen, aber außer cs:s reizt mich dazu nichts, und doom3 habe ich noch nicht ganz durch  :Wink: 

@ragin: dito  :Smile: 

----------

## c07

 *Ragin wrote:*   

> Viele CFLAGS heißen nicht immer, dass es negativ für das System sein muss. Man muss halt nur schauen was bei seinem System Sinn macht. Ich habe auch einiges drin.
> 
> ```
> CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -funroll-loops -msse2 -msse -foptimize-sibling-calls -floop-optimize -fcrossjumping"
> ```
> ...

 

Wobei einiges auch Einbildung sein kann. Du könntest dir z.B. -floop-optimize und -fcrossjumping sparen, weil die in -O1 inklusiv sind, und wenn dir ein Ebuild das wegstrippt, helfen sie trotzdem nichts, weil sie ohne nichts tun (sind effektiv NOPs, die nur in der Umkehrung was tun (zumindest in gcc 3.3.4)). -funroll-loops deoptimiert meistens (aber nicht generell).

Grundsätzlich ist aber richtig, dass bei den CFLAGS viel nicht unbedingt schlecht ist. Es gibt nur einige wenige wirklich riskante Optionen.

Dass sich Windows von der Benutzeroberfläche her in der Regel schneller anfühlt als Linux, ist eine Tatsache, selbst mit Preemptive Kernel. Da hat halt der streng modulare Aufbau seinen Preis (u.a. dafür hat Microsoft das ursprüngliche NT-Design wieder ziemlich aufgegeben). Außerdem hat Windows eine sehr begrenzte Funktionalität, wenn man es mit den größeren Desktopumgebungen vergleicht.

----------

## hoschi

kommt jungs, sparen wir uns die gcc-diskussion, im grund bringt dass doch alles nichts. da ein pakete von diesem flag profitiert, dem anderen aber geschadet wird.

ich warte auf ein portage das genau mit so etwas umgehen kann, in die make.conf kommt die cpu, die optimierungsstufe, und die flags die auf wunsch eingeschaltet werden sollen, und die flags die "erzwungen" werden sollen, und die die auf keinen fall verwendet werden sollen.

das paket gleicht sich dann mit der make.conf ab, sagt, ja hallo, ich bins der "dieter", ich hätte gerne dieses und jenes (die flags die im paket hinterlegt sind) c-flag, ich kompiliere mich jetzt mit march-athlon-xp und O2, gnu-linux 686.

und ja, wir können mich auf mit -fomit-frame-pointer kompilieren (deine standard-wünsche), und wenn du es erzwingst auch mit funroll-loops (erzwungen).

dazu bräuchten die gentoo-entwickler entweder einen sehr guten draht zum ursprünglichen schreiberling, oder verdammt viel "rechenzeit"  :Very Happy: 

----------

## tommy101

Bin zwar hier nicht gerade der Erfahrenste, aber ich hatte auch mal so ein träges Verhalten, als ob kein Multitasking mehr vorhanden sei... Das kam mir vor wie zu den schlimmsten Win95 Zeiten.

Ich hatte die Vermutung, dass das an NPTL lag, und hab dann mein System ohne dem noch mal neu gebaut, (wobei ich leider nicht 100% sicher bin, ob es die einzige veränderung war,wenn dann aber nur Kleinigkeiten)

und siehe da, er lief wieder so, wie er laufen sollte..

----------

## SvenFischer

Hast Du denn im Kernel diese Option?

#

# Profiling support

#

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE=y

Das hat bei mir die Probleme mit dem Sound gelöst.

Wenn Du Arts in KDE verwendest, dann solltest Du mal den Cache unter: Sound & Multimedia/Sound-System

auf einen Wert um die 441 Milisekunden einstellen. Auch die Option Echtzeitpriorität macht was her.

Tatsächlich wird die CPU durch den HDD-DMA sehr stark belastet. Seit dem 2.6er Kernel und dem Profiler klappt das endlich auch bei mir (AMD XP 3000+) mit dem Sound ohne Aussetzer.

Ich mach mit beim USe-Flag Wettbewerb:

bash-2.05b# cat /etc/make.conf

# Copyright 2000-2003 Daniel Robbins, Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Contains local system settings for Portage system

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/portage/cnf/make.conf,v 1.67 2003/08/21 01:01:26 carpaski Exp $

# Please review 'man make.conf' for more information.

# Build-time functionality

# ========================

#

# The USE variable is used to enable optional build-time functionality. For

USE="3dnow acl acpi alsa apm arts artswrappersuid avi bidi cdparanoia cdr crypt cups divx4linux dga dvd dvdread encode -esd fbcon gif -gnome gphoto2 gstreamer gtk2 guile hbci idea imap imagemagick java jbig jpeg jpeg2k kde ldap libwww lcms live lzo lzw mad maildir mmx motif mozilla moznocompose moznoirc moznomail mozsvg mpeg mpeg4 ncurses nls nptl oggvorbis ooo-kde opengl oss ofx pam parse-clocks pdflib png postgres qt quicktime rrdtool samba scanner sdl slang slp smime spell sse ssl svg svga tiff theora truetype unicode usb userlocales wmf X zlib xine xml xml2xv xvid X509"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

FEATURES="ccache"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

#RSYNC_EXCLUDEFROM=/etc/portage/rsync_excludes

LINGUAS="de"

LANGUAGE="49"

# PORTAGE_NICENESS="25"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/"

System läuft schnell und auch mit dem nptl gibt es unter dem > gcc 3.3 keine Probleme

----------

## lalore

@hoschi: Nein, um es nochmal zu betonen sind meine - wie ich bereits einräumte eher misslungenen - Compiler-Flags nicht auf einmal gekommen. Ich bin ausgegangen von den offiziell empfohlenen Compiler-Flags und habe in absoluter Unzufriedenheit versucht, ob es mit solchen Flags besser läuft. Ich weiss jetzt dass dem nicht so ist und gut. Irgendwie muss ichs doch herausfinden. Wenn ich _dich_ gefragt hätte, wäre ich danach scheinbar auch nicht schlauer gewesen. Ändert aber nichts daran, dass es damals ohne diese Flags auch nicht besser war. Es freut mich ja riesig, wenn dein System schneller arbeitet als Windows XP. Das möchte ich auch so haben und deshalb postete ich hier. Muss doch zu verstehen sein... Und wenn ich möchte, dass meine Programme z.B. scanner unterstützen, dann ist es doch wohl der logische Schritt, das auch zu den USE-Flags zu schreiben. Allerdings hatte ich auch derer schon deutlich weniger ohne mehr Leistung.

@tommy101: Naja vorher hatte ich auch die nicht, war auch nicht schneller. Ich hab NPTL ja extra versucht, weil ich auf eine positive Änderung gehofft habe.

@SvenFischer: Nein diese Profiler-Sachen habe ich deaktiviert gelassen. Ich konnte damit nichts anfangen, in der Hilfe stand direkt auch nichts über den Nutzen, vorherige Linux-Versionen haben sowas auch nicht gehabt (zumindest nicht als Option fürs Compilieren), es war defaultmässig deaktiviert und so habe ich es dann auch nach der Hoschi'schen Logik deaktiviert gelassen. Lohnt es sich, den zu aktivieren, ja? Werd ich mal versuchen... Arts verwende ich auch nicht. Arts ist mir in der Vergangenheit zu oft negativ aufgefallen. Für den Sound ist pures ALSA zuständig, im Verbund mit irgendeiner Yamaha-Soundkarte (keine genaue Ahnung, aber Modul heisst snd-ymfpci).

Kann mir denn zufällig mal jemand sagen, wie ich emerge den ganzen Kram mit neuen Compiler-Flags neu bauen lasse?

Ich hatte eigentlich eher gehofft, jemand könnte mir sagen, ob es entweder an der Hardwarezusammensetzung etwas bedenkliches gibt oder welche Möglichkeiten es gibt, im System die Stelle zu finden, wo die "Zahnräder nicht richtig ineinander greifen". Das sich jetzt jeder an meiner make.conf stört mag wohl auch daran liegen, dass ich nicht so ausdrücklich gesagt habe, dass alles mit einer Standard make.conf angefangen hat. Das sei hiermit nochmals nachgeholt.

Schöne Nacht noch

lalore

----------

## Earthwings

 *lalore wrote:*   

> Kann mir denn zufällig mal jemand sagen, wie ich emerge den ganzen Kram mit neuen Compiler-Flags neu bauen lasse?

 

make.conf wie gewünscht ändern, dann "emerge -e world". Bei Kompilierfehlern "emerge --resume --skipfirst".

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich hatte eigentlich eher gehofft, jemand könnte mir sagen, ob es entweder an der Hardwarezusammensetzung etwas bedenkliches gibt oder welche Möglichkeiten es gibt, im System die Stelle zu finden, wo die "Zahnräder nicht richtig ineinander greifen". Das sich jetzt jeder an meiner make.conf stört mag wohl auch daran liegen, dass ich nicht so ausdrücklich gesagt habe, dass alles mit einer Standard make.conf angefangen hat. Das sei hiermit nochmals nachgeholt.
> 
> 

 

Ist leider schwer zu sagen ohne genau Details zur Hardware und zur Konfiguration. DMA, CONFIG_PREEMPT, /etc/hosts, make.conf sind nur einige mögliche Anfangspunkte für falsche Konfiguration - der Fehler kann an vielen Stellen liegen.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Schöne Nacht noch
> 
> lalore

 Gleichfalls  :Wink: 

----------

## Genone

Wie gesagt, ich vermute immer noch den Kernel, welche Kernel hast du denn bislang probiert?

----------

## smart

Salut,

ist in der messages Datei etwas, was Hinweise geben könnte ?

Unabhänig davon sind noch zwei Informationen interessant:

Ausgabe von dmesg und zunächst mal die von "lspci" ohne -v.

Schau mal in "top" rein ob dir etwas auffällt.

Wenn du neu installierst, lass NPTL mal noch draussen und nimm die normalen development-sources demnach mit reiserfs.

Und als Anmerkung: "Netiquette" bitte. Da gehört z.B. dazu, dass in einem Thread primär das behandelt wird was Titel und Anfrage im Thread betrifft. Der Hinweis, dass es bei den Flags auch sparsamer geht würde reichen. Es gibt genügend gcc Flags Threads und auch genügend Threads die aus dem Ruder gelaufen sind.

----------

## stahlsau

Hi,

als erstes würd ich mal (wie bereits angemerkt) die cflags reduzieren und emerge -e world machen. Ich persönlich hab noch nie erlebt das die cflags irgendwas verbessern (außer dem Prozessortyp und -Oirgendwas), bei mir wurde alles nur langsamer und teilweise instabil durch setzen aggressiver flags.

Zweitens würde ich von reiser4 auf XFS, JFS oder ext2 wechseln (bei letzterem bin ich mittlerweile wieder angelangt).

Reiser4 soll zwar laut benches schnell sein, aber auf manchen systemen performt es einfach nicht (z.B. bei mir). Ich hab tagelang tests durchgeführt, sowohl benchmarks als auch "bauch-gefühl"-tests, und hab festgestellt das reiser4 zumindest auf meinem system das langsamste FS von allen ist. Weiß nicht warum, hab alle mir bekannten optionen ausgetestet, ist einfach langsam (apps starten langsamer, cp/rsync/tar dauert länger, etc).

Die o.g. profiling-option werd ich mal testen, ma schaun obs was bringt, kann ich im mom nix zu sagen.

Kernelmässig mußte ich auch feststellen, das die Vanillas bzw. die offiziellen pre-releases die schnellsten sind und sich am schnellsten anfühlen (und darauf kommts mir an - was nutzt mir ein guter benchmark wenn ich´s nicht "responsive" finde)

Ansonsten viel Glück auf der Suche nach der optimalen Performance - ist ein weiter Weg und man kommt nie an  :Wink: 

Wie gesagt, am vielversprechendsten für dich ist imho ein anderes FS zu wählen.

*edit: Rechtschreibfehler

----------

## zielscheibe

Hi, 

Habe in etwa die gleiche Rechnerkonfig und die von dir beschriebenen Slowdowns, konnte ich nur in Verbindung mit den hochgepatchten Kernelflavours (nitro-, einige ck's-, teilweise mm-sources), nachvollziehen. Ursache war immer der Scheduler, d.h. es dauerte ewig bis die Systemresourcen einem neugestarten Prozeß anteilig zugewiesen worden sind.  :Sad: 

----------

## schmutzfinger

Sorry wollte dich nicht angreifen, aber du hattest eben keine wirkliche problembeschreibung abgeliefert, da habe ich dich mit deinen ~15posts einfach mal in ne Schublade gepackt.

Kmail ist eben ein stück kde, mit viel luxus und hübscher GUI. Vielleicht probierst du mal sylpheed-claws. Obwohl ich selber, mit schlechtere Hardware als du, so extreme Verzögerungen noch nie hatte. Firefox hat bei mir auch solche Macken, besonders wenn man Formulare ausfüllt, in die Adressleiste klickt, das Fenster aus dem Hintergrung holt. Darüber gab es mal nen Thread, weiss allerdings nicht ob da Lösungen bei rausgekommen sind Ich glaube man hatte sich damals darauf geeinigt auf 1.0 zu warten, was es leider nicht gebracht hat  :Sad: . Medienwiedergabe am besten über /dev/rtc machen. Dann stockert auch nix wenn der Rechner mal schwer zu tun hat. Ich weiss nicht welche Programme das alles können, aber mein xmms, mplayer, tvtime nutzen die RealtimeClock soweit ich weiss.

Ansonsten kann ich auch nur die Vanilla-Sources und die billigsten CFLAGS empfehlen.

----------

## lalore

Nagut dann werde ich wohl die nächsten Tage damit verbringen, mein System nochmals zu installieren und alles sauber nach Anleitung zu bauen. Vielleicht flutscht ja dann aus irgendwelchen Gründen alles besser als vor einem halben Jahr... Sollte es dann immernoch schnecken werde ich mich wohl hier nochmal melden  :Wink:  Mein Eindruck ist ja, dass Datentransfers mit Festplattenbeteiligung entweder den Prozessor zu sehr auslasten oder vom Scheduler zu viel Rechenzeit bekommen, oder sowas in der Art. Vielleicht ist das ja dann mit den Vanilla-Sources doch wieder besser...

Bis dahin und danke erstmal.

----------

## c07

 *lalore wrote:*   

> Mein Eindruck ist ja, dass Datentransfers mit Festplattenbeteiligung entweder den Prozessor zu sehr auslasten oder vom Scheduler zu viel Rechenzeit bekommen, oder sowas in der Art.

 

Das kann kaum sein, weil mit DMA die CPU in aller Regel gar nicht ausgelastet ist. Wobei ich es allerdings schon erstaunlich find, dass die Standardzeitscheiben mit 100 ms sehr viel länger sind als seinerzeit auf meinem Atari mit 32 MHz.

Neben dem normalen Scheduler gibt es allerdings noch mehrere IO-Scheduler, die den Zugriff auf die Platten regeln, wenn das mehrere Prozesse gleichzeitig wollen. Wenn sie im Kernel sind (unter General Setup -> Standard Kernel Features), kann man beim Booten einen mit elevator=... wählen und in /sys/block/*/queue/iosched konfigurieren. Ich hab kein direktes Problem mit dem Standard und hab deshalb noch nicht damit experimentiert, aber die Doku ist (zumindest teilweise) in /usr/src/linux/Documentation/block .

cfq klingt für Desktops besser als der normale IO-Scheduler, weil er nicht auf maximalen Gesamtdurchsatz, sondern auf Gerechtigkeit zwischen den Prozessen optimiert. Den probier ich selber mal aus.

----------

## hoschi

 *lalore wrote:*   

> @hoschi: Nein, um es nochmal zu betonen sind meine - wie ich bereits einräumte eher misslungenen - Compiler-Flags nicht auf einmal gekommen. Ich bin ausgegangen von den offiziell empfohlenen Compiler-Flags und habe in absoluter Unzufriedenheit versucht, ob es mit solchen Flags besser läuft. Ich weiss jetzt dass dem nicht so ist und gut. Irgendwie muss ichs doch herausfinden. Wenn ich _dich_ gefragt hätte, wäre ich danach scheinbar auch nicht schlauer gewesen. Ändert aber nichts daran, dass es damals ohne diese Flags auch nicht besser war. Es freut mich ja riesig, wenn dein System schneller arbeitet als Windows XP. Das möchte ich auch so haben und deshalb postete ich hier. Muss doch zu verstehen sein... Und wenn ich möchte, dass meine Programme z.B. scanner unterstützen, dann ist es doch wohl der logische Schritt, das auch zu den USE-Flags zu schreiben. Allerdings hatte ich auch derer schon deutlich weniger ohne mehr Leistung.

 

wir, oder ich, meinen es ja auch nicht böse  :Very Happy: 

weniger ist oft mehr *lächel*

das mit den use-flags ist wohl auf beide arten sinnvoll, ich beschränke mich da lieber auf das system, anderen ziehen da gerne aller heran. beides ist richtig, aber ich krieg da richtig angst bei so vielen use-flags \o/

----------

## genstef

Also ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass diese Probleme an reiser4 liegen, ich hatte das auch auf reiser4 und mit reiserfs waren alle latencyprobleme schlagartig gelöst -> siehe auch Jobangebot von Hans Reiser für fixen von latencies in reiser4  :Wink: 

Eine Latency ist eine Verzöggerung um einige Sekunden (bei mir waren es mit reiser4 mal 2 minuten) bis der Computer wieder Eingaben annimmt. Diese waren immer mit starker HD-Aktivität begleitet bei mir. Nach Wechsel zu reiserfs kommt sowas kaum noch bis gar nicht mehr vor.

ANdernfalls wäre noch der IO-Scheduler zu nennen. In diesem Bereich findet zur zeit die Entwicklung hin zum CFQ statt, was soviel bedeutet wie Completely Fair Queuing Scheduler. Die neueste Entwicklung ist, dass man verschiedene Prozesse priorisieren kann um bessere Performance zu erreichen. 

Patches:

für 2.6.10-rc3: http://lkml.org/lkml/2004/12/6/57

für 2.6.10-rc3-mm4: http://lkml.org/lkml/2004/12/6/92

CFQ soll allgemein ganz gut sein und AS(anticipatory) eher schlecht bei mehreren Prozessen die auf das FS zugreifen. Den scheduler kann man mit elevator=cfq in der ckommandozeile einstellen und mit dmesg |grep cfq nach dem booten überprüfen.

----------

## hoschi

reiser ist ja auch der cpu-killer schlechthin, unter den dateisystemen

stolzer user eines sgi-dateisystems *g*

über sinn und unsinn auf einem desktop lässt sich aber streiten  :Very Happy: 

----------

